# Substrate Problem



## 2acfandcounting (Jun 7, 2011)

I went from nothing>rocks>sand>nothing. I dont like the look of having nothing at the bottom of my 10gal. So I swiched to rocks. Well then I had the problem of my ACFs not being able to find there food. So i went to sand. The sand got really smelly and black. So I went back to nothing. I don't want to repeat this cycle. Do you know of any moss or something I can use?? :chair:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You must have used sand that was too deep. You only need 1/4 inch for looks.
Moss would be great, but it would take forever to grow into a "lawn"and the frogs would tear it up while you were waiting.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have seen in places like walmart that they have no substrate, instead they have a picture of gravel placed UNDER the actual tank on the outside. It makes it look like there's gravel in the tank but since there is no substrate it is very easy to clean, and can make it easy for your ACFs to find the food. I was looking at fish at walmart once and it actually took me a few minutes to realize that it was a picture and not real gravel. The problem might be finding a place to buy this. I guess essentially you can make your own by taking a picture of gravel... :?


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

or if you would really like to have real gravel, what you can do is buy a small terracotta pot (they sell for cents), and put that at the bottom of the tank on its side. Then you can put the food inside it. An easy way to do this is to use a turkey baster to deposit food directly onto the pot without having to stick your hand in. The little pot will serve as a decoration/ hiding spot for the frogs, and they will know exactly where the food is each time 

here's an example
http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/site...rpictures/.pond/charlieinpot.jpg.w300h225.jpg


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Substrate is also a great place for beneficial bacteria to grow/live. I believe its in your best interest to have some sort of substrate. I prefer sand. I have between 2-5" in all my tanks but 1 and its never turned colors. Do you vacuum?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

sand can compact if not stired and a build up of nasty gasses can happen when released can even kill fish, keep it shallow if using.
I have tried peat moss in the past in a tank with a layer of sand on top, gets messy and the tannins turn tank tea colour, can change PH too, plants loved it though.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw a DIY thread somewhere where the person used 3 different colors of spraypaint to sort of airbrush the underside of the floor of the aquarium to look like sand.


----------

